# Spooky Books for Kids. E.A.Poe translated?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*looking for recomendations for childrens books that are halloween related or spooky. Im really looking for some Edgar Allan Poe books that are translated for younger readers. Anybody know if those exsist?*


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't know about Poe, but if you are looking for poetry check out Jack Prelutsky's books Nightmaresoems to Trouble Your Sleep, The Headless Horseman Rides Tonight:More Poems to Trouble Your Sleep, and The Gargoyle On The Roof. You can read Nightmares online here.
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/2856/jack.htm


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

There's also the Old Black Witch books, and the Erica Frost books like "I Can Read About Ghosts" and "I Can Read About Witches". All of these com e up quite often on ebay.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Poe, is not a very hard read. I read the _Tell Tale Heart_ in second grade. I think if kids are challenged they can do anything.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

For one to understand what poe is telling, I think you need to be pretty smart for a second grader. Which I guess you were, but I don't think most children would be into it at that age. My opinion.
But no harm in trying I suppose. I tried to find those Erica Frost books but since they are so old they're not made anymore. I saw them on ebay, I might try that out.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have some old D&D chose your own adventure books around here if you want them. There are monsters and stuff in them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I have some old D&D chose your own adventure books around here if you want them. There are monsters and stuff in them.


You know, I do too....Have a few 1st addition Monster Manuals and player guides..WoW am I old!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats D and D? I should set up a donate to my new baby Halloween fund! haha
people can donate some little Halloween stuff for him. Awww!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> I tried to find those Erica Frost books but since they are so old they're not made anymore. I saw them on ebay, I might try that out.


That's where I found mine. Not a bad price there either. Here's some auctions now:

http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1

See here also:
*Erica Frost*


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *looking for recomendations for childrens books that are halloween related or spooky. Im really looking for some Edgar Allan Poe books that are translated for younger readers. Anybody know if those exsist?*


for what age? We had purchased a copy of 'The Raven' from Scholastic when my kids were in grade school. Scholastic is a bookmobile type organization where kids can place orders at their school or daycare....I also know there's alot of stuff specifically for kids that are way toned down stories....you might try scholastic.com to see what is available.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh nice. Yeah toned down is good, or also just translated into something a little easier for children to follow and understand.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

A great book for kids that, although not Halloween related, is creepy and funny at the same time is "The Wolves in the Walls" by Neil Gaiman and Dave McKean.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds creepy, ill check it out. thanks!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope nobody minds me resurrecting a two year old post, but I didn't think of this at the time... If you are looking for spooky stories for kids, try to locate a book of Grimm's fairy tales that tells the original versions of the stories.I saw one in a book store a few years ago and didn't get it, ended up wishing I had. I bet you're wondering how that's scary, but before the stories were cleaned up and watered down, there were few "and he/she/ they lived happily ever afters". The original "Cinderella" for example, tells of the wicked stepsisters cutting off their toes to make their feet fit into the glass slipper, and at the end of the original "Snow White", the evil queen is forced to dance in red hot iron shoes until she drops dead. If you can find a book like this, you may not want to read it at bedtime if your kids are really young


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another Neil Gaiman book that is good for kids (and adults since Roxy and I both just read it) is "The Graveyard Book. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Ok here is a quick list of recent titles that young children would like and have the most fun theme to them.

Cinderella Skeleton
Amazon.com: Cinderella Skeleton (9780152050696): Robert D. San Souci, David Catrow: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61FFMV3o2aL

Goodnight Goon

Amazon.com: Goodnight Goon: A Petrifying Parody (9780399245343): Michael Rex: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61Q936B8fRL

Boris and Bella

Amazon.com: Boris and Bella (9780152059002): Carolyn Crimi, Gris Grimly: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51N7V98WMYL

Franny K Stein: My daughter is currently buying this series. She loves it!

Amazon.com: Lunch Walks Among Us (Franny K. Stein, Mad Scientist) (9780689862953): Jim Benton: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51PdMIOd19L


----------

